# PPM - Primero Mining Corp.



## System (24 May 2013)

Primero Mining Corp. is a Canadian-based precious metals producer with operations in Mexico. The Company is focused on building a portfolio of high quality, low cost precious metals assets in the Americas through acquiring, exploring, developing and operating mineral resource properties. Primero currently has one producing property, the San Dimas Mine, located in Mexico’s San Dimas district, on the border of Durango and Sinaloa states, and one exploration property, Ventanas, located in Durango state, Mexico.

http://www.primeromining.com


----------



## System (31 December 2013)

On December 30th, 2013, Primero Mining Corp. (PPM) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company.


----------

